# Moving to Calgary need a bit of advise



## dmack22 (May 11, 2012)

Hi Guys can you help me out please i am wanting to move to Calgary with my family. What would be the best way to start the Visa process ie try and get a job and sponsor or apply for a family visa or a work permit. I am just lost and don't want to mess it up. I am over in 3 weeks for a recky have you got any advise ?
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dmack22 said:


> Hi Guys can you help me out please i am wanting to move to Calgary with my family. What would be the best way to start the Visa process ie try and get a job and sponsor or apply for a family visa or a work permit. I am just lost and don't want to mess it up. I am over in 3 weeks for a recky have you got any advise ?
> Thanks


The main question is what do you do for a living? Immigration to Canada is, for the main part, employment driven.


----------



## dmack22 (May 11, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> The main question is what do you do for a living? Immigration to Canada is, for the main part, employment driven.


I was a qualified IT Field Installation/engineer manager 4 Years ago but now I am Sales and Installation Manager for a large National company in the UK. I have engineers, sales team, admin support team and system trainers all reporting to me and I am 34 years of age. I also have a degree in Telecoms and I was a network engineer at the start of my career back in the early days in Glasgow before moving to the north east of England.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dmack22 said:


> I was a qualified IT Field Installation/engineer manager 4 Years ago but now I am Sales and Installation Manager for a large National company in the UK. I have engineers, sales team, admin support team and system trainers all reporting to me and I am 34 years of age. I also have a degree in Telecoms and I was a network engineer at the start of my career back in the early days in Glasgow before moving to the north east of England.


Basically you need to find an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you. It's know as a LMO.


----------



## dmack22 (May 11, 2012)

So are you saying there is no point trying to get a visa other than via an employer ? 
Is this something you hear people being more successful with ?
Sorry I am being a little dum here does the Visa only allow you into the country for a year or so and then you apply to stay for good?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dmack22 said:


> So are you saying there is no point trying to get a visa other than via an employer ?
> Is this something you hear people being more successful with ?
> Sorry I am being a little dum here does the Visa only allow you into the country for a year or so and then you apply to stay for good?


Your occupation is not on THE LIST of 29 that Canada has identified as being in need of. So yes, you need to find pre-arranged employment to obtain a TWP (Temporary Work Permit. These are usually issued for two years during which time you can possibly apply for PR (Permanent Resident) status.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is your age, dmack22?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

His first post states he's 34.


----------



## dmack22 (May 11, 2012)

As Au.ld Yin states I am 34, looks like I better get applying for a work permit then.
Thanks for you help


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

dmack22 said:


> As Au.ld Yin states I am 34, looks like I better get applying for a work permit then.
> Thanks for you help


You need to get applying for jobs, not a work permit. You need to get a job offer first, then the company has to get a successful LMO and then you will be issues a Temporary Work Permit.


----------



## dmack22 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks G-Mo


----------

